# I Hate moving, but...



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

When you can wake up to sounds of nature, not of man, when your biggest concern is critters getting into something, not the neighbors or the HOA, it might be worth it.

We are moved out of the subdivision into the country. We have 7 1/4 acres of flat land with pasture and trees. Looking forward to the new projects and preps we can get started.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is all the world can see of our place...


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha, so when can we visit? Party at azbison's place!!

artydance:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I also hate to move.
Like you we moved from the burbs to the country.
Not as isolated as you but way better than where we were.
I would never live where there is a HOA.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice. :2thumb:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

azbison said:


> Here is all the world can see of our place...


What a wonderful looking road, it's always been said that a picture is worth a thousand words and this one tells me that you are in an area that has more moisture than average, more than around here in S.W. Oregon, at least. Very good for you and more pics please!


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

*A couple more*

Here are a few more pics. Half of the garage/workshop the other half is the larder, not showing that. A couple of sunrise pics, and some trees with some interesting stories.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice looking place! I'm sure you'll be happier there than in the city. Funny, I have the same green drill press. Years ago a buddy bought a house and the press was in the garage, he didn't want it. I think I gave him $20 for it!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Cotton said:


> Nice looking place! I'm sure you'll be happier there than in the city. Funny, I have the same green drill press. Years ago a buddy bought a house and the press was in the garage, he didn't want it. I think I gave him $20 for it!


Harbor Freight drill press I believe.
I have one also.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks great to me. Long ways to go before my shop gets unpacked enough to look like that


----------



## Shipp (Sep 19, 2015)

azbison, I assumed you were from AZ, clearly that is not.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

I did live in Arizona. For about 35 years. However, due to some bad real estate decisions and a family illness, we found ourselves in a position where we had to move, and we took that as an opportunity to look around and see where we "wanted" to live. Tennessee won!


----------



## Bumpers1975 (May 28, 2012)

I too just moved to Tennessee from Michigan. Looking for some land right now. I'm north of Chattanooga.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Bumpers1975 said:


> I too just moved to Tennessee from Michigan. Looking for some land right now. I'm north of Chattanooga.


You are about 70 miles SE of me. Good luck, that is some beautiful country.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Mail order day old chicks arrived today. Just got the call from the Post Office. The farm is now a farm....


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Been busy, here are the chicks that came in on Wednesday, they have already doubled in size and are sprouting wing feathers. The chicken coop was started today, we have had a dreary week here in Middle Tennessee, so I made sure to get the roof up today. Will work on framing the doors and nesting boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

It's truly amazing how fast chicks grow, we've had ours a week since buying them from the co-op and they are growing wing and tail feathers. Meanwhile I've been building a chicken tractor and I'm realizing that I'm going to have to build another bigger one, oh well, it's all good.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Second weekend of Construction. I bought four double-pane reclaimed windows from a local salvage shop for 5 bucks each, I consider that a steal. I then framed up the ends of the coop with the smaller windows, put the windows in the barn doors and framed the nesting boxes. Next is blocking and hitting the eaves with hardware cloth, then siding, painting and done. I need to hurry up, the chicks are 11 days old and almost triple the size of when we got them.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Go to a flooring store & see if they gave any linoleum or vinyl remnants for your floor. It'll keep the smell down & make it easier to clean.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

azbison said:


> Here are a few more pics. Half of the garage/workshop the other half is the larder, not showing that. A couple of sunrise pics, and some trees with some interesting stories.


I can smell the fresh air from here and a cup of coffee never tasted better, good luck and may God Bless your new home.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

The coop is functional, want to put a coat of paint on it, but the chickens grew faster than my time allowed. So today was move in day.


----------

